# Project Runway Season 5-expect spoilers to date!



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Anyone else watching?

I LOVE this show, and I loved the dress that won the first episode. And I almost picked the winner for the second-I almost never know what the judges are going to pick so I felt extra cool. 

You know what did suck, though? That diaper outfit from the first episode. Yikes!


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

David nominates Suede as the most annoying reality show contestant in recent memory.


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

David Platt said:


> David nominates Suede as the most annoying reality show contestant in recent memory.


Even more annoying than Mr. "licious"?


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Oh man. They were both annoying.

And I honestly didn't care much for Suede's cocktail dress, either.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

Ann thinks Suede is the worst. Ann thinks Suede and his phony name should be the next to go.

One of the contestants is from my area. That means I have to watch it on the night it first airs, as the media is following her.

I think her name is Emily but I get a couple of the girls confused so far. She does nice clothes though. :up:


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Oh man. They were both annoying.
> 
> And I honestly didn't care much for Suede's cocktail dress, either.


In his book, Tim Gunn says he told the kids in his class that he never wanted to hear them say whether they liked a design or not. What mattered was whether the design was successful or not, not what your likes or dislikes were.

Using his rule, I can see that if you consider the challenge, which is to make a dress for their own model, Suede's dress was obviously the best.

The dress was well-constructed (especially the tulle skirt), and the lines of the dress were clearly flattering to the model, way more so than all the other designs. It looked the most like the model had just gone to the closet and pulled out a dress that looked like it already belonged to her.

So whether I liked the ribbon bodice idea or whether I would wear a dress like that (assuming I had the body for it) really doesn't matter. Looking at the matter objectively, I have to say the obnoxious little b*tch pulled it off. 

P.S. Jan says Mr. 'licious should go next, but Suede should not be far behind.

Jan


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Ah, the photo challenge. Always interesting to see what the contestants will come up with.

I liked the top three, but would have chosen a different winner.

Nina saying "no comment"  -- how devastating a put-down is that?

There's also a choice bit in the teaser for next week's show.


Spoiler



Tim rags on someone (the 'licious' guy?) about his work being rather Sgt. Pepper and he responds "I don't know what that is." 



Jan


----------



## lalouque (Feb 11, 2002)

I was totally shocked about the winner. Not that it shouldn't have been in the top 3, just that the other 2 outfits seemed to get more positive responses from the judges (that they aired) and okay... I really really loved the black planter inspired skirt and top.

As for the loser... not much competition for dead last there. Buh-bye ruffles!


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

lalouque said:


> I was totally shocked about the winner. Not that it shouldn't have been in the top 3, just that the other 2 outfits seemed to get more positive responses from the judges (that they aired) and okay... I really really loved the black planter inspired skirt and top.
> 
> As for the loser... not much competition for dead last there. Buh-bye ruffles!


Even the loser they got wrong. The "matronly" outfit was god-awful!


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I actually didn't mind the matronly outfit so much, but the one that got eliminated was awful. Nothing new about it.

I LOVED the planter inspired outfit. I was so sure it was going to win. It was very, very well done.

ETA: And man, I hope Suede is gone soon. Talking about himself like that is not winning me over.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

justapixel said:


> Ann thinks Suede is the worst. Ann thinks Suede and his phony name should be the next to go.




Ruth agrees that Suede is very annoying. But at least Suede apparently can design clothing. Ruth thinks Mr. Licious is even more annoying than Suede and wishes he would be eliminated.

I thought the planter-inspired outfit was the best too. I really didn't "get" the other 2 that were in the top. They seemed kind of frumpy to me.

And the panel was right -- the planter designer (can't remember her name, she looks exactly like one of the others) showed TREMENDOUS improvement from the last challenge where she put those weird "floopy" things all over her dress. Improvement is always impressive. :up:


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Ruth said:


> (can't remember her name, she looks exactly like one of the others)


OMG...gossamer88 also gets those two confused.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

lalouque said:


> I really really loved the black planter inspired skirt and top.


Yeah, that was cool.

As someone not really interested in fashion, I'm always surprised how much this show entertains me. They just hit on a good formula for the reality game show, and they always pick some crazy characters that make it fun to watch. Plus, Tim Gunn is HILARIOUS! "Holla at ya boy!" Priceless.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

DLiquid said:


> Yeah, that was cool.
> 
> As someone not really interested in fashion, I'm always surprised how much this show entertains me. They just hit on a good formula for the reality game show, and they always pick some crazy characters that make it fun to watch. Plus, Tim Gunn is HILARIOUS! "Holla at ya boy!" Priceless.


Tim Gunn is one of my favorite reality people. I LOVE him.

I just read an article that he wasn't paid at all for the first season.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Tim is awesome. 

Woe to the contestant who doesn't edit when Tim says they should.

Jan


----------



## flatcurve (Sep 27, 2007)

Every year somebody makes that dress that Keith made, and every year it ends up in the bottom. Do these people even watch the show?

And I was really disappointed that Kenley beat Leann... I was disappointed that Kenley was even in the top three. And then the two worst dresses in the bottom three both got a pass. Very disappointing show... I hope the whole season isn't like this.


----------



## smallwonder (Jun 13, 2001)

murgatroyd said:


> Tim is awesome.
> 
> Woe to the contestant who doesn't edit when Tim says they should.
> 
> Jan


A-freakin'-men. It's like these people didn't watch any prior season. Tim does not offer frivolous advice. As soon as Emily looked at the camera after Tim's comment to improve it and said "well, I believe in my own vision, blah, blah, blah", I picked up the phone, dialed my sister who was watching and said, "She's gone". She said "yep". And of course, she was.


----------



## PiscesChic (Aug 6, 2008)

justapixel said:


> Ann thinks Suede is the worst. Ann thinks Suede and his phony name should be the next to go.
> 
> . :up:


haha !!!!


----------



## Cindy1230 (Oct 31, 2003)

I thought Daniel should have gone home last night instead of Jennifer. I thought her outfit looked more american than that purple thing.

Holla at'cha boy. 
I hope Tim keeps doing that.

And I wonder if Stella can go an episode without saying...[queens accent]_ leather_ [/queens accent]


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

Cindy1230 said:


> I thought Daniel should have gone home last night instead of Jennifer. I thought her outfit looked more american than that purple thing.


I agree. I do think she was trying too hard to stay "Girly", but at least her outfit had some design elements to it. Maybe you didn't like them, but they were there. I think they dumped her because she wasn't reaching beyond her zone enough, honestly.

Daniel's was an off-the-rack-at-Penney's dress, and not even a good one. If he'd done the Bolero he could have had something like a look, but as it was it was just blah.


----------



## flatcurve (Sep 27, 2007)

I just couldn't understand how people could approach this challenge and not use red, white and blue. It's the Olympics. It's supposed to be about patriotism and national pride. It shouldn't matter if you don't like the colors...


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

On a different subject-I read in People Magazine that



Spoiler



For the first time this season there is a romance between 2 designers; the mag speculated 2 gay men, but I dunno...the giggle twins were flirting up a storm last night! "Let me drape this on your body.." "Giggle, giggle, giggle...laugh, laugh laugh!" What's his name? Daniel? And Kenley? I mean, come on, they're not ALL gay!



Thoughts?


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Regina said:


> On a different subject-I read in People Magazine that
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Yeah, two of them are dating. Daniel and Wesley, although I can't find the People thing that talked about it.

Wait. Here it is.
http://*******.com/5vzwjy

If you watched closely after Wesley went home, Daniel had an aside about getting close to him but nothing else was ever said.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

mrmike said:


> I agree. I do think she was trying too hard to stay "Girly", but at least her outfit had some design elements to it. Maybe you didn't like them, but they were there. I think they dumped her because she wasn't reaching beyond her zone enough, honestly.
> 
> Daniel's was an off-the-rack-at-Penney's dress, and not even a good one. If he'd done the Bolero he could have had something like a look, but as it was it was just blah.


I've finally watched the episode, and I completely agree. Taken on its own, Jennifer's outfit was kind of cute and would have maybe had some applications-like they said, it's like those three heard the challenge instructions in another language.

It just was COMPLETELY wrong for an athlete. But I think it was her past two challenges that sent it over the edge.

Stella can't stay in this for much longer. While I like her designs and she brings an interesting take, she seems to be struggling to keep it from just looking biker-chic.


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Stella can't stay in this for much longer. While I like her designs and she brings an interesting take, she seems to be struggling to keep it from just looking biker-chic.


If Stella could learn that you can be edgy and hard without leatha she could get pretty far. It appears she can't, though.


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

I completely agree with the judge's decision to jettison Jennifer - she lasted a week longer than she should have.

Let's say I was the member of the U.S. Olympics committee who had responsibility for the opening ceremony outfit and had contracted with Jennifer to design the outfit. If she brought that thing in to my office and said "here's the design," I would have laughed her out of my office and fired her on the spot. The colors, the style, the non-athleticism were just so wrong for Olympians. Laughable.

On the other hand, if I had contracted with Daniel and he brought his design in to my office, I would have been able to work with it. "Daniel, we need to lighten that blue up because it's dangerously close to looking purple. Also, it could use a bit of jazzing up maybe with an element of white - a sash? a belt? a hat? a bolero?"

P.S. Is it possible to be mousier than Jennifer? Good lord, if the adjective mousy didn't exist before she came along, it would have been this month. Wow, she's mousy. M-o-u-s-y. Mousy.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I found it interesting that both Stella and Jennifer seem stuck in a certain design style. I felt that at least Stella was trying to reach beyond it this episode. I can't say it bothered me all that much. 
Jennifer and Daniels were definately off key. I think if Daniel had jazzed his up a little - a flag on the front or some ribbing and a less purpley color and some white added it might have worked. 
Jennifers looked like she was designing for the people that were watching the olympics not participating in them. No patriotic colors at all. The outfit might have worked if she made the skirt a mix of red, white and blue and the jacket white and the top blue. Just something else. 

I love the three top winners and wish Joe (?) had won. The zipper idea was awesome and the outfit was great. The winners was very nice but looked like it wouldn't be so wearable off the runway.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting! Thanks for the update!


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Okay, I'm watching the Opening Ceremony now, and we've come to the Parade of Nations.

I want a separate audio channel with commentary by Heidi, Tim, Michael Kors, and Nina Garcia. 

Jan


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I've finally watched the episode, and I completely agree. Taken on its own, Jennifer's outfit was kind of cute and would have maybe had some applications-like they said, it's like those three heard the challenge instructions in another language.
> 
> It just was COMPLETELY wrong for an athlete. But I think it was her past two challenges that sent it over the edge.


Well, here comes the USA contingent now -- and I'm seeing the parade of Ralph Lauren stuff. Commentators say -- _They hope the hat will become the 'Roots' beret of 2008._ Is Costas kidding me? 

You know what Jennifer's outfit reminds me of? Especially that dowdy little cardigan? It's the kind of thing you'd expect a Roumanian gymnast to wear, or someone from some little country behind the Iron Curtain.

I don't understand how she expected the outfit to be forward-looking when she based it on a track suit from 1920. That would be kinda like me designing swimwear based on a wool bathing suit from the same period and saying how 'modern' it was. Sure, real modern -- compared to a bathing costume from *1820*. 

Jan


----------



## nlim (Jan 13, 2004)

I am currently in the process of moving internationally and am without TiVO (eek), but I was able watch the episode online for this week and at the same time I stumbled upon the Canadian version of Project Runway. 

Needless to say I had to watch the entire season! As someone who both went and taught in Design school (architecture, not fashion) I am always very pleased with how well they capture that environment. Real studio culture is just like that although not as clean and fancy as the studios they show and with a lot more smoking outside (the Canadian version shows this!). 

It was great to see the differences between the two shows. It seemed like the US version strives to cast more personalities (Letha and Suede) and the Canadian version went for more diversity in experience levels. Of course, I enjoy both very much although sometimes I could do without the pretentiousness and lack of self-criticism that seems to grow in design schools as well. I definitely recommend people check out the other versions of the show if only once a week isn't enough of a fix for you. I heard there is an australian version as well!


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

murgatroyd said:


> Okay, I'm watching the Opening Ceremony now, and we've come to the Parade of Nations.
> 
> I want a separate audio channel with commentary by Heidi, Tim, Michael Kors, and Nina Garcia.
> 
> Jan


LOL! +1000000!


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

betts4 said:


> I love the three top winners and wish Joe (?) had won. The zipper idea was awesome and the outfit was great. The winners was very nice but looked like it wouldn't be so wearable off the runway.


Oh yeah, I meant to comment on the winner this week. I thought Korto's design was blah. It probably wouldn't have made my top three, even. Joe should have won. Or Terri, maybe.


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

I seriously disagreed with the judge's choices this week. On the winner side, Keith and Kenley's design was fine, but Jerell and Stella's was fantastic and definitely should have won.

But the real travesty was jettisoning Kelly. Blayne's outfit was an absolute joke - it was so inappropriate for the businesswoman, it fit horribly, it showed horrible taste ... it was just a mess. Kelly's had its issues, but I bet Brooke would have actually looked great in it.

Furthermore, Kelly had proven to be one of the very best designers in the field, on a weekly basis. Blayne, on the other hand, is a one-trick tanning pony who doesn't have any concept of designing to what the challenge calls for. And even if they thought Kelly's outfit was worse for Brooke to wear than Blayne's (and I really just can't believe they could really have thought that), why would they pick Kelly to go rather than Daniel, who has proven time and time again he is in way over his head in this competition - I don't think he is emotionally able to deal with the time pressures.

I fear they are starting to pick losers based on what the personalities involved bring to the ratings, rather than the merits. There have been some real curious decisions - I've been in violent disagreement with a lot of their choices. I can just see the production meeting this week ("well, we can't get rid of Blayne, he's got that 'holla atcha boy' thing going with Tim that people love!")


----------



## lalouque (Feb 11, 2002)

I agree that Jerell's outfit should have won.
When it's a team challenge, 99&#37; of the time the leader will take the fall. That's gotta be the only reason Kelly went. 
My problem was that it felt like Brooke was setting people up to fail by choosing Blayne and Kelly's designs to be produced. She even stated that she thought they were risky choices. IMHO...


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

lalouque said:


> I agree that Jerell's outfit should have won.
> When it's a team challenge, 99% of the time the leader will take the fall. That's gotta be the only reason Kelly went.
> My problem was that it felt like Brooke was setting people up to fail by choosing Blayne and Kelly's designs to be produced. She even stated that she thought they were risky choices. IMHO...


But Blayne's could have been better. Maybe not by much, but a little... at least make non-cargo-looking pants for pete's sake.


----------



## lalouque (Feb 11, 2002)

LOVED the contest this week. Thank heavens the pink sailor won, because that "girl" rocked that outfit and vice versa. Joe was lucky to have someone great to work with. And I have never been happier to see someone go than Daniel. Okay, I wouldn't have cried if they had aufed Keith. But Daniel was in so very far over his head.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I wish they'd get rid of the -licious dude. That schtick is driving me nuts.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Loved last night's show. Loved it. And the straight guy wins the drag queen challenge -- how delicious (sorry, Angie!) is that?

When I was watching the runway show at first, I said 'I'm glad I'm not judging' because I thought a lot of the designs were good this week -- but once I thought about it and did the triage, it wasn't hard to sort out the best, middle, and worst. 

Lots of good one-liners in this episode, too. Tim's 
'gay Jurassic Park' line -- Michael Kors' line about a bar mitzvah moment and 'one of my aunts would have worn that dress' -- classic! 

And the Poll! Hee hee.

Hang in there, Angie! Mr. '-licious' is bound to shoot himself in the foot soon.

Jan


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I actually hated this challenge. And it seems like Daniel hated it too.


----------



## flatcurve (Sep 27, 2007)

I liked the challenge a lot, but didn't think that it should have been on the show. It just felt out of place... too campy and costumey for me. I feel like they could have done another challenge instead that would have tested their abilities better...

but I can't complain about the results really. Glad that guy is gone.


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

I actually would have been entertained to see Jennifer's take on this week's challenge, shame she got dumped instead of Daniel. Daniel and swatch boy Keith, as usual, dissapointed. At least Danny boy finally got Auf'ed.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

I loved this challenge too. Just hilarious! 

PR is like the best show ever.


----------



## coolpenguin (Apr 26, 2004)

love this episode, yes i did. 

I did think some of the designers could have done MUCH more. i mean, this was their time to be crazy campy and many didn't run with it. 

i LOVED the little heads of lettuce going up her gloves. I also loved how Tim Gunn told him to stand up to his queen. yeah, like that's an easy thing to do!

I still love Stella. seems that next weeks episode is right up her ally...based on the teaser.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Yeah, I loved the challenge. I would have loved to have DONE this challenge. I loved doing costumes for theatre. 

But man, some of them really missed the camp boat.


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

It would be hilarious to see Kendra's reaction to Daniel getting auf'ed. Hopefully in next week's recap, we'll see her say something about "Mr. Good Taste" being gone.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Another fun episode! I liked the car parts. And once again the right person went home. Yay! 

Stella really crashed and burned though, huh? I don't know why she chose this particular challenge to try and break away from her usual style. The materials seemed right up her alley -- I think she could have done something really cool in this challenge that was within her core aesthetic. Instead she chose the most boring skirt ever. Had me scratching my head a little. 

I didn't like the seat belt coat quite as much as the judges did. It was well-made for sure, but it kind of said Japanese warrior to me, and the sleeves seemed a little too blocky and stiff.

Blayne's seat belt fringe thing had the worst-fitting bust I think I've ever seen in my life. I don't know how he could possibly have sent that down the runway like that.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

David Platt said:


> David nominates Suede as the most annoying reality show contestant in recent memory.





mrmike said:


> Even more annoying than Mr. "licious"?


Or Oshun?


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

I told my wife "watch, Keith's gonna cry when he gets eliminated." I have to confess I laughed hard for two solid minutes when I actually heard him blubbering away, sounding like my 3 year old daughter. Hi-lar-i-ous!

That guy's a serious candidate to go postal some day.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I loved the challenge but only thought a couple people stepped up to the plate. The woven seatbelts was interesting, but not as a whole piece and it is a familiar style for her. I am surprised stella didn't do something more her look, it's a shame. And for other designs, I did love the grey seude with the plastic pieces. Nice.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Bananfish said:


> I told my wife "watch, Keith's gonna cry when he gets eliminated." I have to confess I laughed hard for two solid minutes when I actually heard him blubbering away, sounding like my 3 year old daughter. Hi-lar-i-ous!
> 
> That guy's a serious candidate to go postal some day.


OMG! "I deserve it more than others..." "I gave the girl a simple instruction..." :down: :down: Sense of entitlement much? 
And did you LOVE it when he talked back to Laura Bennett? She has what-6 or 7 kids? She's not afraid of you! Gimme a break! What a baby! "I didn't want America to see my tears..." Then-BOO HOO HOO! Whah whah whah!!!!!!!!   Then he's all whining about how there are so few opportunities for him in Salt Lake City--how about MOVING??? 

My friend Mo and I totally got a serial killer vibe from that dude the first week-creepy tattoos, uninteresting designs...I am glad he's gone! Buh-bye!


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Havana Brown said:


> Or Oshun?


Oh, come on.

Oshun was deep. And he made waves. And whatever other stupid water-related thing he could think up.


----------



## coolpenguin (Apr 26, 2004)

As much as I think Stella could have and should have done her traditional style, I sort of like that she bucked the trend, although she did fall a bit flat. So glad she wasn't kicked off! 

Next week looks great!!!


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Even though Keith didn't have any floppy bits of fabric, he still sewed a bunch of tiny pieces together to make the top (and possibly bottom). Okay, so he's a two-trick pony.


----------



## coolpenguin (Apr 26, 2004)

anyone watch yet? i haven't...just surprised no one posted yet.


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

coolpenguin said:


> anyone watch yet? i haven't...just surprised no one posted yet.


I did. I was disappointed we didn't get to jettison Joe, just because he annoys me. I think that his slight edge on design (definitely not on construction) gave him the nod over Stella. I can't argue too much, but I'm a little sad to see her go. Joe needs to learn to clean up his work, though. Messy messy.

The good: I loved (loved loved) Leanne's dress. The coat not quite so much, it was a little fluffy/bulky for my taste. Korto's dress was excellent. Very DVF. And I liked Kenley's too, simple though it was. It was very Shanghai, and she sold it without over-selling it. I also liked that she defended it without getting too puffed up and obnoxious. And only 1.5 yards of fabric to work with. I even liked licious-boy's work this week (well, not the plus-fours, but the rest).

The bad: Suede needs to get over himself. That skirt was hideous and badly fitted to boot. Jerell. wTF. Sorry, I just didn't get that look at all.


----------



## coolpenguin (Apr 26, 2004)

meh it was an ok episode. DVF was awesome- she seems really cool! but the episode didn't do much for me. 

can u imagine having free reign in her fabric room?????


----------



## smallwonder (Jun 13, 2001)

Having DVF on was fantastic! I wanted them all to curtsy to her - fashion royalty, designers!

Kenley didn't get any help from Heidi but fortunately the other judges liked her outfit. I found it odd that once again they gushed about Korto's design (in this case particularly the jacket) but didn't give her the win. I thought any of the top 3 could have easily won but Leanne's fabric choice and color tipped it for her. If those 3 don't make it to the finals, I'll be floored.

Terri is indeed a one-trick pony - enough with the 70's mod already! And someone please tell me why oh why Blayne continues to get a pass every time he sends another model down the runway in cropped pants? He's has survived far too many shows past his talent level although I suppose he will still outlast Suede.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Yeah, I was kinda eh on this episode, too. I guess never having seen the movie made it a little less exciting.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

mrmike said:


> Jerell. wTF. Sorry, I just didn't get that look at all.


Do you mean his design, or the shot of him in his undies? 

Jan


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

At first glance, I thought the DVF AmEx commercial (after the final 6 were announced) was a shameful giveaway of the winner, since there was a fabric ALMOST IDENTICAL to Korto's dress (so much so that as I was FFing I noticed it and actually went back and watched the commercial). But it wasn't.


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

I think Leanne is very lucky to have drawn her model (the short-haired blond). She is out of this world good - she absolutely commands your attention and you can't help but believe whatever she's wearing is fabulous. And it's not because she's classically beautiful or anything - she's just, well, arresting, I guess is the way I'd put it.


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

Bananfish said:


> I think Leanne is very lucky to have drawn her model (the short-haired blond). She is out of this world good - she absolutely commands your attention and you can't help but believe whatever she's wearing is fabulous. And it's not because she's classically beautiful or anything - she's just, well, arresting, I guess is the way I'd put it.


Her name is Karalyn West, and next to the dear departed Shannone, I think she's the best of the models out there.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

mrmike said:


> The bad: Suede needs to get over himself. That skirt was hideous and badly fitted to boot. Jerell. wTF. Sorry, I just didn't get that look at all.


Suede made that skinny model look big and hippy with that dress!


----------



## lalouque (Feb 11, 2002)

Wow, I'm always amazed how bitter these contestants can be when being auffed. So long Terri, don't let the door hit ya in the butt on the way out. Talk about totally alienating her partner... and then blaming him. And the comments weren't nearly harsh enough for Blayne's monstrosity. Bleh!! 

Next, Suede and Joe need to go. Can we have another double elimination?????


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

I have to give a big thumbs-down to the producers on this one.

Here's what I would have liked to see for this challenge instead.

There are 12 signs to the zodiac, right? So why not do this as one of the early challenges when you have twelve different designers. Have one designer do each sign. The end result should be a runway show where each sign is represented -- the challenge for the judges (especially with this season's contestants) would be to correctly identify which outfit belonged to which sign. Keep the 'avant-garde' outfit (that is, not a costume) theme.

You could offer the designers the 'shoot themselves in the foot' option of letting them pick what sign they want, or you could do the 'mess with people at random' variant where the signs are allotted by draw, or you could even assign designers to teams of three and have one team do air signs, one do fire signs, one do earth signs, and one do water signs.

But no one asked me.  

So Blayne is baffled as to why he was eliminated. Dude, you never want to hear the words 'pooping fabric' come out of Michael Kors' mouth -- as soon as he said that, I knew you were a goner. What the heck were you thinking? 

Given the current trend of long skinny handbags, it would be dead simple to do a chic outfit for Libra, and work in the idea of her carrying a 'scale' by using the handbag. Yes, it's an obvious trick, but in the hands of a good model, it could be just the right witty and fun touch that would make the outfit.

Note that Jerrel's winning outfit had the little hat with the bow shape, which alluded to the archery motif that you would want for Sagittarius. I think the styling there was what put his design over the top and made him stand out in the group of top designs.

I wasn't giving the show my entire attention, so I can't comment on everyone, but I was impressed by Leanne's Scorpio outfit.

And the other elimination -- hoo boy, I know who isn't getting my vote for fan favorite! I watched that whole interaction and said "OMG, worst boss ever!" Can you imagine getting stuck on a team with someone like her? Pretty *****y to blow someone off completely, not take any input from him, not give him anything to do, and then use him as your scapegoat when the judges don't like your design!

I hope a LOT of people in the industry see this episode and get the heads-up never to work with Ms. T.

There are ways to include even the most hopeless contestant in the design process. Assume for the sake of argument that someone is completely ham-handed and you don't want them doing any of the construction -- you can at least ask their opinion and let them feel you are listening to what they say.

If you don't trust their _own_ taste, then divert them from that whole issue by asking them the obvious question:

"What do you think Tim/Heidi/Nina/Michael will say about this?"

Jan


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

The Good: Um. I dunno. We got rid of Mr. 'licious? 
The Bad: The whole end of the challenge. The party, the mutant runway. Just threw me off.

The Rest:
Blayne & Stella: Great team, bad (bad bad, hideous) outfit.
Jerell & Jenny: The jacket did nothing for me, and though the silhouette of the skirt was interesting, the fabric was 70's couch. Plus, not avant-garde. I don't know how it won.
Terri & Keith: The fur was icky, and what she sent out on the runway was better, but still. *****y much? I can't blame Keith, I wouldn't have been helpful either. She's got talent, she'll do well. Sorry to see her go.
Joe & Daniel: I liked this one. But again, it wasn't avant garde. It was probably the prettiest and it looked well put together. It could have won another challenge. <shrug>
Kenley & Wesley: Poor Wesley. What kind of drugs was Kenley on? Minnie mouse on LSD. Maybe a trifle more avant than some others, but still not shocking, not cohesive, not pretty, not interesting.
Korto & Kelli: Again, pretty. Could have won another challenge. She kinda borrowed Leanne's loopy things for this one. Still, not fashion forward. 
Suede & Gerry: Meh. It wasn't hideous, it wasn't lovely. There were some interesting thoughts, but it didn't gel. Just Meh.
Leanne & Emily: This was avant-garde. It was pretty, it looked as wearable as couture gets. It even evoked a little of their sign (which isn't easy with Scorpio). I do not know why this look didn't win. Maybe they thought three in a row would be too much.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Boy. What an unappealing challenge. None of them should have won, although Jerrell did a lot better than he normally does. Still, I'm not sure I would have called it avant garde.

I don't even remember the stupid designs. I have to go back and look at Bravo's webpage.

Blayne's design was so utterly awful. And I knew immediately when Terri tried to do it all on her own with no help that that was not going to fly with the judges, so I wasn't even a tiny bit surprised at who went home.

I did think Kenley's attitude might get her canned, finally. I kinda like her design aesthetic, but she's so off-putting that my taste for her is really souring.

Leanne, though, has really started to impress me. I think she should have won this challenge.

So, Jan, who do you think WILL get your vote for fan favorite at this point? I really think Leanne would win my vote, but there's a part of me that really likes Joe, too.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Yuck. Blayne's outfit was so bad it deserves a whole 'nother post. I just went back and looked at it and ew.

I remember thinking as I was watching it go down the runway that it's possibly the worst outfit I've seen on PR. The idea behind it was decent, it had absolutely no execution.


ETA: i just noticed Bravo has a gallery called "What they wore", which tells what each designer wore during the show. At first I thought that was a little odd, but it's kinda neat to look through and see who is wearing their own designs. Shockingly, Stella almost always wears her own designs.


----------



## wooh (Feb 20, 2006)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Shockingly, Stella almost always wears her own designs.


Are they made out of leathah?


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Oh man. You have to go here and see Tim Gunn do an impression of Santino doing Tim Gunn...

(I think this'll work...)
http://video.bravotv.com/player/?id=273297#videoid=273296


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

coolpenguin said:


> meh it was an ok episode. DVF was awesome- she seems really cool! but the episode didn't do much for me.
> 
> can u imagine having free reign in her fabric room?????


Hehehehe.....


----------



## coolpenguin (Apr 26, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> Hehehehe.....


yes, that was for you!


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> So, Jan, who do you think WILL get your vote for fan favorite at this point? I really think Leanne would win my vote, but there's a part of me that really likes Joe, too.


Hard to argue against either one of them at this point.

Jerrell may get some votes because of the shot of him in his undies last week. 

Jan


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

I didn't think Jerrell's was all that. I agreed with Tim Gunn that it looked like some school marm's old winter coat. Blayne's was hideous. The judges were right, it looked like the model was pooping fabric.

I did like Kenley's, but without the poofy sleeves.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I watched this and couldn't believe some of those outfits. What was going on there.

Okay, I liked Joe and Daniel's the best. I think Korto's was nice too. And honestly, looking at the project runway website, the shots of Suede's design that make it look pretty cool. It didn't look like that on the runway, but in the photo shoot you get the libra thing a little more. I am sorry that Stella got stuck with Blayne. That thing they made was atrocious. 

Jan, I like your idea of different signs for each team. Having a couple people do the same sign was a little confusing. Or maybe have them do a representation for one particular sign (maybe the guest judge) and see how they do it differently.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm not sure what it is, but I just don't care for Korto. I've been trying to put my finger on it for a while, and I just can't.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I'm not sure what it is, but I just don't care for Korto. I've been trying to put my finger on it for a while, and I just can't.


Me too, Angie. I generally like her work, but something about her really bugs me.

Perhaps she needs to refer to herself in the third person more.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

David Platt said:


> Me too, Angie. I generally like her work, but something about her really bugs me.
> 
> Perhaps she needs to refer to herself in the third person more.


Thing is, I *want* to like her-she's an incredible story. But she's just...eh.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

jenhudson said:


> At first glance, I thought the DVF AmEx commercial (after the final 6 were announced) was a shameful giveaway of the winner, since there was a fabric ALMOST IDENTICAL to Korto's dress (so much so that as I was FFing I noticed it and actually went back and watched the commercial). But it wasn't.


It was the same fabric.

Finally watched the episode - good stuff!


----------



## lpamelaa (May 3, 2004)

I liked Kenley in the beginning, but over the last couple episodes, I've learned to hate her. Her pompous whining is awful. She is one of the most conceited contestants I've ever seen on PR. And we've seen some conceit! But in others it was amusing and exuded confidence. Kenley just whines. Too bad because I like her designs, but if she doesn't get over herself soon, she's likely to be aufed.


----------



## flatcurve (Sep 27, 2007)

lpamelaa said:


> I liked Kenley in the beginning, but over the last couple episodes, I've learned to hate her. Her pompous whining is awful. She is one of the most conceited contestants I've ever seen on PR. And we've seen some conceit! But in others it was amusing and exuded confidence. Kenley just whines. Too bad because I like her designs, but if she doesn't get over herself soon, she's likely to be aufed.


+1 on that... She is so annoying. I couldn't believe she basically said the Suede was a one trick pony. Hello? Is this Ms. 1950's flower print dress saying that? If she's in the top 3 I'll go nuts.


----------



## lalouque (Feb 11, 2002)

lpamelaa said:


> I liked Kenley in the beginning, but over the last couple episodes, I've learned to hate her. Her pompous whining is awful. She is one of the most conceited contestants I've ever seen on PR. And we've seen some conceit! But in others it was amusing and exuded confidence. Kenley just whines. Too bad because I like her designs, but if she doesn't get over herself soon, she's likely to be aufed.


AMEN! If Kenley hadn't gotten a "mini-me", she could have been auf'd this week. I'm ready to see her whiney little butt gone.

This week it was a no-brainer that Joe had to go. And Korto didn't impress me with her dress, although the jacket was wonderful. Again, Jerell really impressed me.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Every week I pause the recording after the runway show and ask my husband how he would rate the runway, and I predict whose design will win and who will be 'out'.

Every week he says "send them all home!' and I'm beginning to agree with him.

Leanne just lost my vote for fan favorite because of her snarky comment about designing for real people. Joe has lost my vote for fan favorite for designing the interview-outfit-from-hell. 

Jeez, I remember what it was like when I was out of college and trying to deal with shopping for work clothes. You hire someone to help you with this task because you want someone with enough smarts about the industry to recognize that hey, you don't wear an outfit a lawyer would wear when you are interviewing for graphic designer jobs. 

And OMG, menswear-type fabric and stripes on a round person -- I've made this mistake myself, so I know how wrong it can go in the wrong hands. (The best description I've heard of the problem: 'it's like trying to put wallpaper on a beach ball'.)

And it was poorly fitted. There was NO doubt in my mind that Joe would get the boot. No doubt.

Also not much doubt about who the winner would be. WTG, Jerrell.

I can't see Kenley winning this thing. As I've said many times, you don't blow off Tim Gunn's advice -- he is so often right on the money. 

The thing is -- we are already down to five, yeah, so who will be going to the final? Are they sending three or four? Suede seems a likely candidate to shoot himself in the foot next, but Kenley could easily do it also. 

BTW, do try to catch 'Top Design' this week -- the designers are making window displays for a group of Project Runway designers. Great fun!

Jan


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I think, based on the previews that...


Spoiler



Kenley may not make it through based on her attitude


 and I have a hard time seeing Suede make it that far based on his past few weeks performances.

Which would leave Leann, Korto and Jerell. I did NOT like Jerell's design last night. I actually think Leann had the best design AFTER she took the jacket off (but I wasn't as appalled by the jacket as the judges were, it just wasn't the best, either.

As much as I hate to admit it, Korto had a good design, too, although I HATED that green fabric she chose and wish she'd chose something else. She probably should have won this week.

Poor Joe. I really liked him but he completely and totally missed the boat here. Does anyone know what his design background is? I know he mostly wears his own jeans on the show-is he a menswear designer?


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

This was the first week in a while I didn't want to slap Jerell and ask him what he was thinking. I loved it. The hairstyle helped, but he really nailed the design for that girl. The blouse was well-edited (we all know he can go too far with the ruffles and things) and worked with her figure. The cardigan was cute but not juvenile. The skirt hit her perfectly. It was a winner. The only criticism I have is that it was perhaps a trifle too "old" for her, but it's a fine line between young professional and young professional striving to look mature enough to matter.

If Leanne had had the model take the jacket off on the runway she could have been in the running (IMNSHO). The dress was well made, flattering, and age-appropriate. The jacket was a little heavy and it didn't hang well at the bottom (maybe rushed construction, maybe poor fabric choice, maybe no interfacing?). I did think it was a solid look, though, and the client loved it.

Korto scared me with that print. She nailed the jacket (loved the tailoring on that), and the overall look worked but it didn't say professional to me. 

Kenley got lucky. She did her thing and mini-me liked it. Hey, everybody gets lucky once in a while.

Suede. Suede. Suede. If Joe hadn't flamed out you'd be Auf. On another challenge that dress could have worked. It looked nice on her. The jacket was just bizarre and it crushed the look. Edit. 

Joe deserved the Auf this week (or the Outsy). Cliche, poorly made, poorly fitted, and completely unflattering. Plus those shoes. Ouch. That poor girl deserved better.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

I LOL'd at the description of Kenley's client as her "mini-me." So true! And yeah, she is over the top arrogant. I never listen to Tim?!?! Has she _watched_ this show before? I hope it bites her soon.

Joe's outfit was horrible. Even aside from the mismatch on what his cleint's lifestyle was, it just made that poor girl look so fat! No question he deserved to go. I never liked him anyway.

I am rooting for Leanne. The top 3 should be Leanne, Korto, and Jerell, I think. Though, unfortunately, I can see Kenley sneaking in there.


----------



## flatcurve (Sep 27, 2007)

Ruth said:


> I am rooting for Leanne. The top 3 should be Leanne, Korto, and Jerell, I think. Though, unfortunately, I can see Kenley sneaking in there.


Agreed on the top 3. I think the two that should definitely be in there are at least Leanne and Jerell. I have this sick feeling that it'll be a toss up between Korto and Kenley... *crosses fingers*


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I think, based on the previews that...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I watched the previews too and (hope hope hope) all I can say is I love Tim Gunn and I would certainly listen to anything he had to tell me--if I was on Project Runway or not!  :up: :up:


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Regina said:


> I watched the previews too and (hope hope hope) all I can say is I love Tim Gunn and I would certainly listen to anything he had to tell me--if I was on Project Runway or not!  :up: :up:


The last thing in the WORLD I'd want...


Spoiler



is Tim Gunn lecturing me on my attitude. Holy cow, that would suck. You'd think she'd change after getting negative feedback to previous fits of ego.


That being said, how rude was she during the judges' commentary thing with her giggling?


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Kenley just can't take any criticism. She is genuinely offended that the world doesn't agree with her every time. Classic spoiled-baby-of-the-family behavior.
Hello! Tim Gunn, who has seen umpteenth PR contestants crash and burn is trying to help you see what the judges are looking for!

Jerrell, I loved his outfit and he deservedly one this round but he looked like he fell out of a hayride and forgot to brush the leaves off his head..


----------



## lalouque (Feb 11, 2002)

Ment said:


> Jerrell, I loved his outfit and he deservedly one this round but he looked like he fell out of a hayride and forgot to brush the leaves off his head..


Did you read the blogs on the PR site? Jerrell originally was going to have his model wear that hat with the outfit!!


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

lalouque said:


> Did you read the blogs on the PR site? Jerrell originally was going to have his model wear that hat with the outfit!!


If he edited it out, that's a huge growth for him. If she hated it and didn't want to wear it, that's a lucky break.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I did NOT like Jerell's design last night. I actually think Leann had the best design AFTER she took the jacket off (but I wasn't as appalled by the jacket as the judges were, it just wasn't the best, either.
> 
> As much as I hate to admit it, Korto had a good design, too, although I HATED that green fabric she chose and wish she'd chose something else. She probably should have won this week.


Oh boy, Angie, do I disagree with your ranking.

BTW, for this post I'm going to pick up on a comment that Tim Gunn made in his Guide to Style -- Tim said that at Parsons he doesn't let his students say whether they like something or not because that doesn't tell you anything. He may violate this rule himself in the workroom, but hey, he has earned the right to have someone care what he likes or not. 

Korto's jacket was beautifully tailored, but I think she missed the boat on making a garment that was flattering for her client. I think the proportions were off and the jacket length cut her client in half. I think the ideal jacket to go over a dress would have been shorter by a couple of inches -- but the way that jacket was designed, you couldn't have shortened it without throwing the entire design off.

So to me it looks like someone just took the jacket from a very cool pantsuit and threw it over a dress. That is based on the lines of the garments, not the fabric. Sure, she she tried to pull in the green with the piping, but to me, the two pieces were very disjointed, and didn't look like they were supposed to go together at all. And I thought the two pieces together made her client look round and dumpy.

Jerrell's client didn't think she was pretty and didn't like girly things, and preferred menswear. Jerrell put her in a design that was sleek and sophisticated and feminine without being too girly, and then combined it with the slouchy cardigan to give her the menswear feel she liked. The three pieces played off each other beautifully in tone and texture. I think it was the best fitted of all the outfits (which also helps make it the most flattering). And that high-waisted skirt has to be JUST RIGHT or it can look horrible.

Jerrell made good use of the accessories. And the stylists did a great job with her hair and makeup, too.

And here's the thing. She wants to be an artist's assistant, right? The combination of fabrics and textures sends a message that this girl really has an eye. If you lined them up and asked me 'which girl works for an artist' I would have picked this girl.

Of all the looks, it is the one where, when I look at the before and after shots, I really say WOW. As Michael Kors said "she's a different girl".

Of those two looks, I think Jerrell's is the winner. No question.

Edited to add: Oh, right, you wanted to vote for Leann's design sans jacket as the winner. I forgot.

Which is pretty much what I thought of Leann's dress. It was nice. But not memorable. Not the kind of thing you would want to hold up as an example of a stylish interview look.

Note to Kenley: your design should stand up for itself. You should not need to suck up to editors to get your work into the magazine.

While her look was charming, I thought it was not as well executed as it could have been. You can tell from the comments they showed during the final fitting that she originally made the bodice too tight, and even though she seemed to have let it out, IMHO it was still too small. The garment looks to me as if there is not enough wearing ease in it.

And while the belt was fun, I think it could have been much improved by making it just a bit narrower.

Something is 'off' -- it may be a matter of just a quarter-inch here or there, but it's not right.

Jan


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

There is a large part of me that agrees with your assessment of Korto's design-that it was terribly mismatched. But I kind of like mismatched on occasion.

I think I was trying to be generous to Korto because last week I said I didn't like her personality (which I still don't. Something's just not right there.)

But I do disagree with you on the assessment of Jerrel's design. It just looked slouchy to me...(let's see if this will work...)










See how the fabric doesn't fit right on the blouse? That really bugged me. The color left it feeling too manish for my taste.

I will say the cardigan, taken on its own, is kind of cute.


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

With reference to Kenley's 40's dress with the beige belt, did anyone else think this was a bare midrift in some of the first shots. It was exactly the color of the model's skin.

It wasn't until the models came out to stand beside the designers and one of the judges said, "belt", that I realized it was not a top and skirt with her middle hanging out.

I thought a different color on the belt might have been better.

Barbeedoll


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Joe's outfit was awful. That girl was a big girl, and you can't give her chunky clothes like that. I"m made her look bigger. I'm sure he could have figured out a way to make the stripes work for her if he had cut the blouse and skirt differently.

I hated Suede's. I thought a pant outfit would have been perfect for the photograher. She would have to squat, sit, lean, etc. to be taking pics. Kinda hard to do in a dress.


----------



## smallwonder (Jun 13, 2001)

I thought Jerell's outfit was probably the best but I did think it a little blousy in the bosom. Korto's was fine and even Suede's wasn't horrendous. Joe's was absolutely the worst.

The problem I have with Korto and Kenley is that both of them don't react well on the runway. Korto in the workroom is fine but as she is being judged, she clams up and starts to act like a 10 year-old who is about to face punishment. Even her "thank you" when she's being dismissed is grudging.

But I'll take her any day over Kenley, who is 23 going on 8. She giggles at the most inappropriate time and even though sometimes it seems to be nervous laughter at other times, she just has no restraint. She sulks and near breaks into tears when she doesn't win. And her dismissal of Tim as if he's some homeless person who wandered into the workroom off the street and is begging for a quarter is over-the-top. 

The only designer who seems to handle criticism well (and absorb it) is Jerell. So I too agree that Jerell, Korto and Leanne should make it but I think Leanne may trip up with one more school-girl fantasy outfit that misses the mark and thus we are faced with a runway show of 40-50's print outfits from Kenley.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

YCantAngieRead said:


> The last thing in the WORLD I'd want...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


And her "mini-me" was giggling too! RUDE!  She's created a monster!
Yes, as many have said, Tim is trying to help, and he's been around for a while, as he like to self-depricatingly point out, and if you don't listen to him, well, buh-bye!


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Regina said:


> And her "mini-me" was giggling too! RUDE!  She's created a monster!
> Yes, as many have said, Tim is trying to help, and he's been around for a while, as he like to self-depricatingly point out, and if you don't listen to him, well, buh-bye!


Yeah, you got the feeling her mini-me thought she was being cool by laughing with her.


----------



## Penny Lane (Dec 3, 2007)

The thing that bugs me and that I notice in every episode is that these are supposed to be designers but the clothes they wear themselves are awful. Shouldn't they be wearing something that shows they have an eye for fashion?


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

What bugs me is when Heidi comes out at the beginning with a purse/handbag of some sort. There is just NO need for that.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

jenhudson said:


> What bugs me is when Heidi comes out at the beginning with a purse/handbag of some sort. There is just NO need for that.


Aren't the buttons with their names on it in there in case they need to pick new models?


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> But I do disagree with you on the assessment of Jerrel's design. It just looked slouchy to me...
> 
> See how the fabric doesn't fit right on the blouse? That really bugged me. The color left it feeling too mannish for my taste.
> 
> I will say the cardigan, taken on its own, is kind of cute.


And I wonder -- when did they take that photo? Isn't it pre-hair-styling?

Well, Tim Gunn did warn Jerrell to keep an eye on how much of the blouse fabric was peeping out, and now we can see why. The outfit was tweaked much better before he sent her out on the runway -- the pose in this picture doesn't show the look off to good advantage (especially when you compare it to the Elle photo shoot that they showed at the end of the episode).

I understand what you are saying about the color being 'too mannish' -- but that is what the client wanted -- she didn't want girly stuff, remember?

P.S. my husband was reading my ish of TV Guide (picked it up today for the DwtS preview article) and they say that PR is moving to Lifetime next season.

Jan


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Aren't the buttons with their names on it in there in case they need to pick new models?


I'd have to go back and look, but I swear she's brought out a bag on more occasions than she's had to pick names.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

jenhudson said:


> I'd have to go back and look, but I swear she's brought out a bag on more occasions than she's had to pick names.


I have to agree with Angie on this one. There are times she brings out the button bag and it never gets used (because the designer chooses to stick with his/her model) but I don't recall seeing it when it isn't needed.

Nor do I recall seeing her with a bag at other times.

Jan


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Ahhhh, that makes sense. I hadn't thought of that! Cool!


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

So how many looks did Heidi show us at the Emmys last night? 

I lost count.

Jan


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

murgatroyd said:


> I understand what you are saying about the color being 'too mannish' -- but that is what the client wanted -- she didn't want girly stuff, remember?


Yeah, but there are many colors that he could have used that weren't girly. Blue or a nice purple. Anything but brown. And it would have added a nice pop to the outfit.

Of course, I hate brown, so I might be biased here.


----------



## flatcurve (Sep 27, 2007)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Yeah, but there are many colors that he could have used that weren't girly. Blue or a nice purple. Anything but brown. And it would have added a nice pop to the outfit.
> 
> Of course, I hate brown, so I might be biased here.


I thought the colors seemed to fit her character. She struck me as an indy/hipster...


----------



## wooh (Feb 20, 2006)

So starting off tonight's episode... Leanne was stupid to change models, her model has been a huge asset to her. And did she and Kyoto not get that they were signing up for a show with weird challenges? Because they were so pissy hearing about the challenge. If Kyoto just wants to make her look for her model, go elsewhere!


----------



## smallwonder (Jun 13, 2001)

Ugh! I can't believe Kinley survived another week. Her hip-hop outfit was utterly ridiculous. One wonders if she hadn't acted like an arrogant b* during earlier challenges whether Jerrell would have cut her some slack and been totally honest with her. 

But then again, even if he had, she wouldn't have listened. She knows best. Certainly better than Tim!


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Kenley should have gone home for sure. 

I guess we're at the point in the season where they start looking at the season as a whole, instead of just judging the current challenge, but don't explicitly say so. That's really the only explanation I can come up with for tonight's results.


----------



## TheDewAddict (Aug 21, 2002)

I think the judges gave Kenley sympathy points for obviously having no clue what hip-hop style was, whereas Suede obviously knew what rock style was, he just didn't do it right. At least, that's what I had to tell myself. People would wear Suede's outfit, but nobody in their right mind would wear Kenley's.


----------



## flatcurve (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't think I've ever been more disappointed with the results in any other episode...

First of all, I think that either the judges were using the wrong criteria when analyzing the outfits, or the challenge wasn't adequately explained to the designers. Tim Gunn said that it was supposed to be "inspired" by a musical genre. The way the judges were critiquing the designs made it sound like they were expecting it to be an outfit that a musician from that genre would wear on stage. I think those are two entirely different things.

I personally liked Suede's outfit. I think if he went as over the top as the judges wanted him to, it would have been indistinguishable from punk. It fit him nice, which Kenley's outfit certainly did not.

I get the feeling that the producers definitely had a hand in this decision. Big time. I never expected Suede to make final three, but come on. Kenley's outfit was atrocious. Worst pants on PR ever.

ETA: Oh and I'm also completely surprised at how well received Jerell's outfit was. It just blew my mind. Everybody else gets critiqued for not having enough detail or flair, and he walks out this really simple garment and they just fawn over it. I guess I don't understand fashion.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I almost threw the cat at the tv when they kept Kenley. OMG. I can't say I thought high points for Suede's outfit but it was better thought out then Kenley's. He had the idea of rock in his outfit at least. Kenley's was not just badly made but also just stupid looking and I don't know how Leanne stood to wear it. I was laughing when she actually bought that flowery print. AND she defended herself again, arguing with Tim, arguing with the judges. Argh. She should have gone home.

Isn't this the second or third time she said something like "Tim just doesn't get what I am doing, I don't care what he says the challenge is, I am doing what I want"


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

wooh said:


> So starting off tonight's episode... Leanne was stupid to change models, her model has been a huge asset to her.


I was thinking the same thing. There was one challenge in particular where her model totally sold the outfit. She was also the most attractive model. 

Did any judge say something positive about Kenley's design? They just kept talking about how horrible it was, and then she doesn't get auf'ed? Seems like they're keeping her around for entertainment value.

This show was a brilliant set up. Embarrass Kenley by making her design a hip hop outfit, show more of her ignoring Tim's helpful advice, and then throw in LL Cool J to rip her apart. :up:

What about those scenes from next week?



Spoiler



Looks like all the designers start crying during the judging. It should be a good one.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Well, I'm glad I'm not alone. I was completely and thoroughly disgusted when they kept Kenley. Her hip-hop outfit was so awful. THAT fabric for a tank? PLEASE. I'm the least hip-hop person in the world and even I know that was awful.

I was mostly disgusted at her attitude towards Tim Gunn, a person that I've already established that I adore. It might bite her in the end, though...


Spoiler



Tim had to step in at the last minute when JLo bagged judging the finale, so he's the finale judge. If she makes it to Bryant Park, that could come back to haunt her. Although I do think Gunn could be impartial, I'm sure her stubbornness will still be in the back of his head.



And honestly, I didn't think Leanne's design was too bad-the flappy openings were a little...flappy, but I thought she did a good job. Maybe not "win" good. But good.

It's SO EASY to make a good punk outfit. I could do it in my sleep. I found it disappointing that it won, even though it was a decent design, it was totally expected.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

All righty then.

Let me say at the outset that I would like to see Kenley sent home as much as anyone. Was Kenley's outfit bad? Absolutely.

When the 'what does Tim Gunn know about hip-hop' argument broke out, I sat here thinking about looks. My points of reference were:

1) the clothes that Li'l Mama has worn while on the judging panel of _America's Best Dance Crew_ (for reference search 'judges' and "America's Best Dance Crew" and you'll get tons of results from mtv.com)

2) the costuming on _So You Think You Can Dance_, in particular, the 'slow dance' Shane Sparks routine he did with Dominic and Sabra season before last. I can't find a good photo via Google at the moment, because most of the images I'm finding are action shots, but she had on tight little shorts, two layered tank tops, sneakers, and big hoop earrings (one of which flew off in the middle of the dance). That's clearly the kind of look which Kenley was going for.

But if I ask myself the question -- would Li'l Mama wear the outfit which Kenley designed -- the answer is obviously NO because it doesn't have the right 'flava'.

The tight pants are the wrong tight pants, the tank is the wrong tank, the bling is the wrong bling. It's just ... wrong. "It has no flava."

And I think it sucks to have Suede sent home, when he worked so hard to sell the outfit he was wearing on the runway. Seems unfair.

But I think the telling comment of the judges was the observation that Jerrell's own clothes are more fashion-forward than the outfit Suede designed for him. That's the real reason he went home.

Let's say for the sake of argument that Jerrell had played fair and had done a sort of Prince or Mick Jagger kind of strut down the runway, instead of walking down as boring as dishwater. Would a better presentation have sold that look and rescued it from the chopping block? No.

It's hard to choose between two really dismal outfits that were dismal in such different ways, but as much as I would have liked Kenley to get her butt booted off the show, I can see why the judges made the call they did.

Note to Angie: the thing that put the punk outfit on top -- execution. Sure, it is easy to design a punk outfit, but to actually turn out the garments -- that's something else. And I suspect they gave her bonus points for the fit of those jeans -- pretty good when you consider she probably hasn't done any menswear before. Those pants (unlike the ones that Kenley turned out) look like Suede had gone out and bought them from a store -- and the distressing was done right.

Edited to add: having watched the show a couple of times since I first posted this, I too would vote to send Kenley home, on the grounds of having produced those awful, awful pants.

Suede's pants for Jerell aren't great, but they aren't as hideous as what Kenley turned out.

Jan


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

This was an awful challenge. It ended up being a design a Halloween costume for a musical genre contest.

Personally, despite the fact that it won, I thought Korto's outfit was easily the worst. That outfit was such a cliche! And choosing to do Suede's hair with that swoop in pink and whatever other colors were in there. More cliche. The chains, the bleached pants, the bangles on his wrists. Oh my god, you couldn't design something more costume-y than that.

Meanwhile I could totally see Keith Richards wearing Suede's rock-n-roll design, and you don't get any more rock-n-roll than Keith Richards.

And say what you will about Kenley's, but at least there was some fashion there - it was the least costume-y of any of the designs.

Frankly, though, not one of the designs had an interesting fashion take on the genre - it was all just an awful cliche mess.


----------



## bkm (Nov 17, 2007)

Bananfish said:


> Meanwhile I could totally see Keith Richards wearing Suede's rock-n-roll design, and you don't get any more rock-n-roll than Keith Richards.


Not in a million years could I see KR wear Suede's design.

Jerell had the easiest job. Sexing up Kenley into a pop star was easy. I would have loved to see him have to sex up Leeann into a pop star.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

I was soooo entertained by this episode.

Kenley Spears. 

I loooved Suede down the runway. He totally played the part. 

When I saw Suede's outfit on Jerrell I had the same thought as Heidi, that it looked like something Jerrell would wear. 

I had a good time with this show.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

I would have loved to see Kenley get auf'ed this week too, but maybe the judges want her to get oh so close to Bryant Park, then get auf'ed...it would be worse, I think, to get so close that you could taste it, THEN get sent home. 
Just my 2 cents 

Oh..BTW I thought Suede was adorable...he looked like a woman, but an adorable woman!


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

flatcurve said:


> I don't think I've ever been more disappointed with the results in any other episode...


+ 1,000,000


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Assume you are one of the producers of PR. 

How would you have tweaked this challenge to make it more satisfying?

I just watched the episode again and thought about Jerrell's remarks about sabotaging Suede. Usually the models have an incentive to help the designer because they themselves don't want to be eliminated. That was lacking in this challenge. 

So -- what if both people involved in the winning challenge -- the designer and the 'client/model' -- got immunity as a result of their win? 

That way, even though Suede had a lackluster design himself, he would be safe from elimination because of his runway performance. 

I agree with the earlier comments that the challenge was badly presented. Tell the designers at the outset whether this is supposed to be a stage look for a performer in that genre, or an 'audience' look for the people going to the concert, or a street look influenced by the genre. 

Jan


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Slight thread detour follows.

Tim Gunn was on _The Late Late Show with Craig Ferguson_ last week -- I see the clips are up on YouTube, so I won't spoil it for those of you who missed it.

But it looks like Craig has been up to his usual mischevous tricks again -- tonight I took a peep at Craig's show before stumbling off to bed -- and saw a new segment for the show that they taped while Tim was there.



Spoiler



_Tim Gunn's White Trash Style Tips_





Yes, in exactly the same manner that he would have done a fashion tip for _Tim Gunn's Guide to Style_, or any of the other show appearances he has done (_The View_, _The Rachel Ray Show_, etc.).

Ferguson, you are a wicked, wicked man (but we love you for it).

That's one in the eye for the people (hello, Kenley) who think Tim is stodgy and has no sense of humor.

Jan


----------



## lalouque (Feb 11, 2002)

Thanks for the heads up Jan!


----------



## flatcurve (Sep 27, 2007)

I know somebody who lives in the hometown of one of the designers who made it to the final three... and of course they spoiled it for me. I won't do you guys the favor, but I will say that one of them appears to have not followed the terms of their non-disclosure agreement very well.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Wait, so that'll be on Ferguson tonight? I'm a little confused.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

Magnolia isn't sorry to see Suede go because Magnolia was never a big fan of Suede . . . but Magnolia agrees that Kenley should have been sent home based solely on the results of this challenge. 

Hip hop??!! My ass. LL Cool J could barely keep a straight face when calling that outfit "hip hop." 

I think she was going for an Alicia Keys type look, but as someone told her, Alicia Keys is R&B, and not exactly hip hop. 

Suede did work the runway in the punk outfit though.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Wait, so that'll be on Ferguson tonight? I'm a little confused.


No, Tim was on Ferguson's show last week, but people have put bits of it up on YouTube, so if you want to see Tim's interview, you should be able to find it there.

The style guide sketch was on yesterday's show (Mon night / Tues morning). Don't know if it will show up on YouTube, but I bet it will eventually. 

Jan


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Even with that, I forgot to record him last night. Whoops.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Even with that, I forgot to record him last night. Whoops.


If you want to catch Tim Gunn's appearances on talk shows like I do, then do what I do, set up an ARWL. (It's Tim's fault I finally got hooked on Ugly Betty, because of his guest shot during Fashion Week.) Tim Gunn's Guide to Style (the real show) also starts this Thursday.

The 'Guide to Style' sketch on Craig Ferguson's show was a one-off. If they do it again, they'll drop it in when we aren't expecting it. Again, YouTube is your best bet for the things that have already gone by. (But Ferguson is funny, and worth watching anyhow -- he's also a huge Project Runway fan.)

Also wanted to mention that Bravo is repeating the Top Design episode with the Project Runway designers -- look for the episode title that has the reference to window displays in it ("Window Dressing"?).

Jan


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

No comments on the big "surprise ending" (that was no surprise at all since they did the same thing last season)?

My reaction is basically summed up in the EW recap:



> Plus, we all know when our angular German host told the designers that this was the "closest runway show we've ever had to judge," it was really code for "Kenley provides way too much good drama to be sent home." Because, in the end, the girl certainly deserved to get sent packing.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Magnolia88 said:


> No comments on the big "surprise ending" (that was no surprise at all since they did the same thing last season)?
> 
> My reaction is basically summed up in the EW recap:


Not quite the same. Last season, Christian and Jillian were in the finals, and Rami and Chris had to compete for the right by showing their collection. This season, everyone has to compete to make it - even Jor-El.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

Oh, right. 

You're right that it's not quite the same, but there are still 4 people doing collections with only 3 who will get to show them off. So I didn't find it surprising to have a no-elimination-elimination. It was just sooo obvious who should be sent packing that it was especially annoying. The Top 3 have been the Top 3 for awhile now, and obviously they are all in agreement that "one of these things is not like the other."


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Bleh. I really hate when they set-up that they're going to eliminate someone and then they don't. But they've done it so often on this second-to-last thing, I was ready for it and expecting it.

And I thought it was lame that Jerrell won but still has to compete to make it to the next level. Boo, Project Runway.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Grrrr...I stayed up to see the judges wimp out like that???:down::down:

Geez-o-flip! Kenley is such a brat and needs to GOOOOO!! She wouldn't even join in the group hug @the end! Tim's ready to let bygones be bygones, sweet pea, aren't you? 

LeeAnn's dress was more pageant-y than Kohto's IMO, maybe Miss America 1987? I didn't really like any of the outfits but Kenley's was the worst. And with her attitude...

And how funny was Jerrell playing dolls with his Tim Gunn bobblehead and the bottle of syrup and..was Suede a grapefruit? 

On a TOTALLY different subject...did anyone besides me and my cubemate think Kenley said her dad had something to do with Tae-Bo, not a TugBoat?


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Oh yeah, I forgot her little tantrum and not doing the group hug. Goodness gracious, girlfriend. You need an attitude adjustment.

Although I will say this. It looked like SOME of it may have gotten through to her. Maybe, when she's done with the show, she'll look back on everything and realize Tim Gunn is always right.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

What a cop out. That's my only reaction to that episode. BOOO to the producers.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Lordy, some of the ugly evening gowns from previous seasons are looking good now.

Jan (who still likes Kayne's Paris gown with the lace-up bodice that the judges hated)


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Although I will say this. It looked like SOME of it may have gotten through to her. Maybe, when she's done with the show, she'll look back on everything and realize Tim Gunn is always right.


I don't know if anything anyone is saying to her is getting through.

She has less insight into her own behavior than anyone I've seen in a long time. She's stuck on "_pooor me_" and refuses to even _consider_ the idea that she could be doing something wrong that is making everyone hate her (or at least be annoyed by her attitude).

I couldn't believe her eye-rolling and sarcasm with Heidi and then when Heidi called her on it, she was all "what?" with an innocent look. C'MON. GROW UP.

I loved Michael's comment about how she would react to a buyer telling her she didn't like a sleeve: Kenley would probably pull out a knife and stab her. Heh.


----------



## flatcurve (Sep 27, 2007)

Magnolia88 said:


> I don't know if anything anyone is saying to her is getting through.
> 
> She has less insight into her own behavior than anyone I've seen in a long time. She's stuck on "_pooor me_" and refuses to even _consider_ the idea that she could be doing something wrong that is making everyone hate her (or at least be annoyed by her attitude).
> 
> ...


Totally. She said several times too that she had to deal with that kind of stuff "all her life" which is just an indication that she's always had an attitude problem, and has always been blind to it. She's young though, and still has a lot of growing up to do. Once the weight of the real world crushes her a little bit maybe she'll learn how to take criticism and reign in her attitude a little bit. But in my opinion, that's just all the more reason she doesn't deserve to be going to New York at all.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I always roll my eyes at the "but i wanted it to be different, thats my style, i don't care what the challenge was"


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

You guys are probably right. I thought I saw a glimmer of things getting through, but I could very easily be wrong. It certainly doesn't seem like anything in her life's gotten through to her so far.


----------



## smallwonder (Jun 13, 2001)

TAsunder said:


> Not quite the same. Last season, Christian and Jillian were in the finals, and Rami and Chris had to compete for the right by showing their collection. This season, everyone has to compete to make it - even Jor-El.


Season 3 sent four to Fashion Week (Jeffrey, Laura, Michael and Uli) and all four of them were better than the four we have here. I got so bored with this ep., I fast-forwarded to the runway segment. None of the dresses were impressive but Kenley's scaly dress and Jerrell's taffeta puff were the worst.

But I think the judges should have sent Kenley home on principle - with her attitude, there's no way she'll make it in the industry. Teach her some humility and let her learn a valuable lesson.

On a related note, I heard Christian Siriano's show at Fashion Week killed and he had a mass jam of press covering it.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot her little tantrum and not doing the group hug. Goodness gracious, girlfriend. You need an attitude adjustment.
> 
> Although I will say this. It looked like SOME of it may have gotten through to her. Maybe, when she's done with the show, she'll look back on everything and realize Tim Gunn is always right.


This season may be disappointing -- but imagine what the reunion show is going to be like this season! 

Can Kenley be saved? I think so, but she needs to learn:


listen to other people's notes, especially Tim Gunn's
don't whine
concentrate on your own work instead of dissing other people's work

But how can she learn when she won't let anyone else in? That's the big question I have.

P.S. Yes, there have been more episodes of


Spoiler



_Tim Gunn's Guide to White Trash Style_


 on the Late Late Show with Craig Ferguson this week.

I am reminded that Tim was once on a talk show -- I think it was _The Tonight Show_


Spoiler



along with Larry the Cable Guy, and when asked what he thought of Larry's attire, he turned to Larry and said "You certainly own your look." 



Jan


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

This is the first season I've watched, so who do the four present their shows to? Just the same 3-4 judges at first, and then the 3 winners present their same show at fashion week?


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

jenhudson said:


> This is the first season I've watched, so who do the four present their shows to? Just the same 3-4 judges at first, and then the 3 winners present their same show at fashion week?


Yeah, I'm assuming that's how it will go.


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

I don't think there's much more to say about this week's runway show than this:

There's not a woman alive who dons an evening gown thinking "I sure hope people think I look like a fish."


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

Bananfish said:


> There's not a woman alive who dons an evening gown thinking "I sure hope people think I look like a fish."


But I MEANT for it to look like a fish!!!!

I wasn't going for ELEGANCE, Heidi! Sheesh.


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

No updates from last night? 

OK, I'll start.

I will never forgive the PR producers for making Jerell do this challenge. He won last week. He should have been in.  On the other hand....

Once again, I have to ask "WTF were you thinking Jerell?" You blow off Tim's comments on the bodice, you over-do everything on the dress and then you mail in the bridesmaid's dress to boot. Seriously. You're better than that. Maybe you need a partner constantly whispering in your ear "Edit, edit, suggest, don't scream". 

Leanne: Say what you will about mousy and neurotic, she can deliver when she puts her mind to it. I liked the bridal gown, but the bridesmaid's dress was just lovely. The color worked, the details were evocative of the line without being same-old-same-old. Seeing Karalyn next to Tia only made me miss her more though.

Kenley: I'm not a fashionista. I don't know the Alexander McQueen line they referred to. I had to google. Once I did, I wanted to scream. It wasn't derivative, it was a straight knock off. Grrr. The bridesmaid's dress (while not my favorite style) was very cute though. And the execution was excellent. I hate to give her any credit ('cause she's obviously so broken as a human) but she did good. Probably my number 2 of this challenge.

Korto: Unlike the judges, I thought the bridesmaid's dress was well linked to the bride's dress (though not exactly what I would call a traditional bridesmaid dress). I did think the bridal dress was so unusual that it was hard to get your head around. It had a lot of Korto's style in it, and it seemed well put together but it was very busy and overworked. 

Based on last night's dresses, I have to say they made the right call. But there shouldn't have been a call to begin with. OTOH, if Jerell had had the spot, Korto would be out. I tended to like him (when he was on) more than her, but I think this might not be the worst of those two choices.


----------



## flatcurve (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah, that pretty much sums it up. It's a shame...Jerell was my favorite.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I thought Korto's dresses were the worst. I would much rather see Jor-El's dresses at a wedding. They weren't perfect but they would work in a "community gardeny" wedding, IMO. Sadly, I knew this was going to happen because I googled bryant park to learn how to spell it, and couldn't resist the link that noted that at bryant park they got spoilery clues about the final 3 of PR.


----------



## flatcurve (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah, I already knew who the final 3 were. My friend in Little Rock spoiled it for me... I was hoping he was wrong but oh well.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

mrmike said:


> I will never forgive the PR producers for making Jerell do this challenge. He won last week. He should have been in.


I agree. He got NOTHING for that win. I thought that was kind of weak.

Alexander McQueens dress is on the left, Kenleys is on the right.


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

DLiquid said:


> I agree. He got NOTHING for that win. I thought that was kind of weak.
> 
> Alexander McQueen's dress is on the left, Kenley's is on the right.


He had a red one with more tulle that was almost a dead ringer for hers (I can't google fashion stuff from work, it gets me into trouble). But even that one's too close for me.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

DLiquid said:


> Alexander McQueens dress is on the left, Kenleys is on the right.


Wow. I don't know if you can apply the word "plagarism" to fashion, but if you could . . . I didn't think this was possible, but I have lost even more respect for Kenley. And a little for PR, too -- isn't it supposed to be a _design_ challenge, not a copying challenge? Is her whole collection going to be clones of other people's designs?


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

This is the one I was thinking of


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

It was curious to see the differences in how the four were presented in their home locales. For three of them we got to meet family, children, friends and boyfriends (gay & straight). For Kenley we got to see no one but her. I wonder if that was her choice or it fit with the producers desire to picture her as the odd man out?


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

I was sad to see Jerrell go, especially after all the love they gave him and all the challenges he won. And ESPECIALLY after Kenley was so fake...as soon as the judges gave her some love, she was all over them..."I DO value Tim Gunn's opinion...I LOVE you, Heidi!" BLEAH! FAKE! If she wins, I won't watch PR again...(on Bravo...tee hee hee)


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Ruth said:


> Wow. I don't know if you can apply the word "plagarism" to fashion, but if you could . . . I didn't think this was possible, but I have lost even more respect for Kenley. And a little for PR, too -- isn't it supposed to be a _design_ challenge, not a copying challenge? Is her whole collection going to be clones of other people's designs?


Yeah. That's a little too close for comfort. I don't see how she can say her dress was an original idea. It's one thing to use something as inspiration, but this is almost a knock off. Speaking of knock offs, Kenley was sure quick to accuse the others of "knocking her off" when they went with short bridesmaids dresses. A classic reality show "instant karma" moment. 

As far as Jerrell goes, he was one designer I never really "got". I know the judges really liked him and usually I agree with them, but not in his case. Then again, I know nothing about fashion. I just know what I like. His stuff always looked kind of oddly shaped and "crumply" to me.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Poor Jerrell. Too bad his wins throughout the season didn't count for anything. I would have thought they would have taken that into consideration.


----------



## Penny Lane (Dec 3, 2007)

I really wanted to see Jerrells final collection, they looked way more interesting than Kenleys.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I hate having to wait to watch this episode. The episode that was supposed to record that day (actually, midnight the next) was something else entirely and I have to wait until Saturday to catch it again.


----------



## sallypnut (Oct 8, 2001)

Penny Lane said:


> I really wanted to see Jerrells final collection, they looked way more interesting than Kenleys.


You still can! 

http://hoovesontheturf.com/200809/project-runway-jeryl/


----------



## Penny Lane (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks I really like his work but I'm confused, did he show his stuff at the same show as the others or was this a different show?


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Penny Lane said:


> Thanks I really like his work but I'm confused, did he show his stuff at the same show as the others or was this a different show?


They always have the last four or so "show" at Bryant Park in order to keep the final three a secret.


----------



## Penny Lane (Dec 3, 2007)

OK now I am really confused. I thought the final three were picked last week and these are the only ones showing their collections.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Penny Lane said:


> OK now I am really confused. I thought the final three were picked last week and these are the only ones showing their collections.


I'm going to let someone else answer for certain since I've not seen the last episode yet. And I'm not sure I can explain it right.


----------



## sallypnut (Oct 8, 2001)

The show is not in real time - Fashion week already happened, so in order to avoid spoilers they let all four of the finalists show their collections at Bryant Park, but only 3 of them were actually still competing.


----------



## Penny Lane (Dec 3, 2007)

OK got it, thanks for the explanation.


----------



## TIVOSciolist (Oct 13, 2003)

sallypnut said:


> The show is not in real time - Fashion week already happened, so in order to avoid spoilers they let all four of the finalists show their collections at Bryant Park, but only 3 of them were actually still competing.


This time, the producers were more honest by having Heidi saying that the elimination was to see who would have the "right to *compete* at Fashion Week" rather than (as in the past) misleading us into thinking that only three people would show their collection at Fashion Week.

Knowing that all four of them would get to show their collections made the result easier to take. It would have been nice for Jerrell to have had a chance to win. However, at least he can still list Bryant Park on his resume.


----------



## wooh (Feb 20, 2006)

Quote of the night: Kenley after finding out Tim is the final judge- "Maybe I should have changed my attitude." Never mind he's brilliant and always right, but in as small an industry as you want to be in, you really shouldn't go around burning bridges. Even if they won't be judging the contest you're in right now, it will more than likely come back to bite you at some point. But then again she has (start violins) been fighting all of her life! (end violins)
Love how they said they were going to get Jennifer Lopez, hehe. I do have to question how a broken foot keeps you from sitting in a chair though.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

wooh said:


> Quote of the night: Kenley after finding out Tim is the final judge- "Maybe I should have changed my attitude." Never mind he's brilliant and always right, but in as small an industry as you want to be in, you really shouldn't go around burning bridges. Even if they won't be judging the contest you're in right now, it will more than likely come back to bite you at some point. But then again she has (start violins) been fighting all of her life! (end violins)
> Love how they said they were going to get Jennifer Lopez, hehe. I do have to question how a broken foot keeps you from sitting in a chair though.


Not only that, she ran a marathon a few days later. The rumor is that it was an ongoing issue between her and the Weinstein company.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

sallypnut said:


> The show is not in real time - Fashion week already happened, so in order to avoid spoilers they let all four of the finalists show their collections at Bryant Park, but only 3 of them were actually still competing.


Fashion week finished over a month ago!


----------



## coolpenguin (Apr 26, 2004)

I am SO HAPPY!!! Happy with the last two and even happier when my girl won!!


----------



## wooh (Feb 20, 2006)

I preferred Korto's collection. Kenley was just toooo many of those petal pleats, which I liked in moderation (I thought the evening gown was beautiful, I loved her bridesmaid dress), but her dresses are meant to be worn by models, not women. Korto's is more woman-friendly.


----------



## Penny Lane (Dec 3, 2007)

wooh said:


> I preferred Korto's collection. Kenley was just toooo many of those petal pleats, which I liked in moderation (I thought the evening gown was beautiful, I loved her bridesmaid dress), but her dresses are meant to be worn by models, not women. Korto's is more woman-friendly.


Leanne had the petal pleats. I really like Korto's collection and am not sure if I had to pick one which one between Leanne and Korto I would pick.

Kenley finding out Tim was going to be a judge was priceless.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Actually, I thought they always had the final 6 designers do a final collection because that's usually where we are at broadcast time when Fashion Week is happening... 
I could be wrong about that...

Anyone have a pic of the designer print dress that they were comparing to Kenley's? I can't remember who they said it was...


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I didn't like many of Korto's items. They looked like wrinkly bed sheets at times. Leanne's were thematically very similar, but in a good way. The judges worried about her being a one note wonder, but they have seen her all season long and she hasn't used petals before, has she?


----------



## wooh (Feb 20, 2006)

Penny Lane said:


> Leanne had the petal pleats.


Oops, how insulting to Leanne! I meant Leanne, just was so used to typing negative things about Kenley, that's what came out!


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Was J-Lo's absence truly last minute? I love Tim Gunn but it's hard to believe that another fashion-forward celebrity or celebrity designer couldn't take her place with the reward of getting their mug on tv waved in front of their face. This was Fashion Week! Also I get the feeling the Project Runway showing was ignored by the fashion mainstream press. Not too many designers, editors etc outside of the Bravo family I recognized. Are they considered bastard children that are cheapening the fashion industry?

Korto had the strongest collection IMHO. LeAnn had some strong pieces but wasn't consistently 'wow', her green dress was the standout, it moved beautifully. I wished she had explored the wave/petal theme more instead of only showing one basic shape. Kenley has impeccable construction but like the panel said it had derivative aspects.

To borrow musical analogy, Korto was the choir , LeAnn was the famour tenor, and Kenley was the hit remake song featuring the X current hot artist.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

Cainebj said:


> Anyone have a pic of the designer print dress that they were comparing to Kenley's? I can't remember who they said it was...


Balenciaga on left, Kenley on right


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

I did like a few of Kenley's outfits. I especially liked the two pink and black ones and the beige one with painted flowers across the front, kinda asian looking.

Could someone fix up Lee Ann a little before going in front of a crowd? She looked so frumpy and disheveled.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

ETA: I thought some of the models had terrible walks. Also, Kenley's model that had on the swan bride's dress had the worst shoes to go with it. I noticed some of the models looked hunched over. I guess that's the trend these days, but I think it looks terrible.

Anyone notice that Naima from America's Next Top Model was one of the girls in the picking of models? I think she wasn't picked because she's too short. Also, Danielle from ANTM modeled for Korto.

P.S. - I hated the mini, mini, mini green dress Korto did. It also looked like it had a slit in the back.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

DLiquid said:


> Balenciaga on left, Kenley on right


Thanks DLiquid - wow - that IS a knockoff


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

DLiquid said:


> Balenciaga on left, Kenley on right


That dress was not just a rip-off, it was so blatantly 80's that it almost made me throw up. I'm so glad she didn't win-two dresses that are almost dead-ringers for other designer's work is a little too much to be a coincidence.

I didn't really care for Korto's collection, either, although that tan dress was probably one of my top three from all the collections. It was just flat. I was bored.

Leanne's was at least different and interesting.

As for J.Lo, I think it was a very last minute thing. I read an article on it somewhere, but I can't remember where.


----------



## Penny Lane (Dec 3, 2007)

Kenley made the comment that she should read up on other designers so she doesn't copy their looks but I figured that was why she was making similar designs. She probably went through some design books at one time or another for inspiration and made these two knockoffs either intentionally or forgot she had seen them and thought they were her own.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Havana Brown said:


> Could someone fix up Lee Ann a little before going in front of a crowd? She looked so frumpy and disheveled.


+10000000! Frumpzilla! We must fleeee!!!!!!!!!!! 

I hope the managers/representatives she gets help her with that!

And I too LOVED the look on Kenley's face when she saw that Tim was the last judge--SNAP! LOL! 

Anyone but Kenley winning was OK with me...and Leanne's collection had the most variety of pieces...so right on! :up::up:

...did Blaine look pale to anyone?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I am glad that Korto and Leanne were the final two. I really liked Korto's better than Leannes. One reason was because it was just water/waves. 
Both designers had beautiful work so either would be fine, but I felt Korto's was just a little finer. 

I can't even say anything about Kenley. I did love Tim saying "art history course".


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I went to watch this last night and it was last week's episode - and I haven't seen "Finale Part 2" listed yet. Ugh. 

I am going to have to wait until after we move to try and find a digital version. Boo hiss.

But at least I know a good person won!


----------



## flatcurve (Sep 27, 2007)

I was happy with the results. I personally liked Korto's collection better, but can totally understand why Leanne won. The judges were looking for somebody who was thinking fashion forward and innovating. That's basically what Leanne did. Korto's line was great though, especially her signature piece.

Also, I love love LOVE that they just cut straight to the chase with eliminating Kenley. After bringing them back into the room it was basically: "We're very proud of the three of you (or something to that effect.) Kenley, you're out."


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

Havana Brown said:


> I did like a few of Kenley's outfits. I especially liked the two pink and black ones and the beige one with painted flowers across the front, kinda asian looking.
> 
> Could someone fix up Lee Ann a little before going in front of a crowd? She looked so frumpy and disheveled.


She always looks that way!


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

YCantAngieRead said:


> As for J.Lo, I think it was a very last minute thing. I read an article on it somewhere, but I can't remember where.


J. Lo pulled out because of a "foot injury". The very next day, she ran in a lengthy foot race (5k? half-marathon?).

Something fishy there...


----------



## flatcurve (Sep 27, 2007)

She's a diva... is anybody surprised? PR probably wasn't going to plug something of hers or didn't want to cave in to one of her bizarre demands so she probably pulled out.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

I might be the only woman in America who didn't like Kato's signature piece. I thought it looked awkward and made the woman wearing it look lopsided. I got the beauty of the garment but didn't think it was wearable. It didn't even look good on the model. I did like the African influence she brought to her line though - but I think she needed more of a statement. It didn't seem to all go together and she had one dress that was completely out of place. (It was my favorite though - the turquoise gown that came out first.)

I was rooting for Leanne from the beginning - she is so fresh and unique. I LOVED her collection - those petal/waves were beautiful. I think the wedding dress was stunning and I can't imagine it won't be popular. I also liked the circles she was playing with early on. I think she's a true original. Creative people are often a bit unfocused on themselves but when she gets into the high fashion business world, that will change.

Kenley - she's talented but derivative. I hadn't seen the Balenciaga clone but I'd certainly seen the original of the feather dress and recognized it instantly. While I loved the 50s flared dress with the painted flowers going up in a bias direction that walked the runway - nothing new about it. Lucille Ball probably wore that on I Love Lucy. I think she'll get there but she needs to take classes, as they said. And, she needs to improve her attitude, or at least learn not to whine when she speaks. Maybe fabric design is more up her alley. 

Plus, the ropes around the neck was pure ugly.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Okay! Finally saw it!

For a collection I would actually wear something from? Korto.

For the winner? Definitely Leeann. But I wanted to see her bridesmaids dress in the show - that was my favorite piece of hers...I just don't get the love for the petals. I mean, they're new and interesting, but some of those designs just looked horrid to me (especially the pant suit that Tim loved and the wedding dress that everyone apparently loves). I guess this is why I am not in fashion.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Just a hint for fellow PR fans:

If you want to catch the post-PR appearances of each season's winner, set up a WL for them with the category 'Talk Shows'.

I just saw Leanne on The Late Late Show with Craig Ferguson earlier this week.

Also spotted an ad for this and thought others would be interested:



> Fashion Inside Out: Daniel V's Guide to How Style Happens from Inspiration to Runway and Beyond
> 
> Daniel Vosovic
> Watson-Guptill Publications
> ...


Watson-Guptill is a fabulous publisher of art books and photo books, so the production quality should be top-notch. And there's a forward by Tim Gunn, of course!

link to the publisher's website

Edited to add: Well, I've finally seen Daniel V's book, and boy, was I disappointed.

They've used a sans-serif typeface to set ALL the text! Argh!

Sometimes I want to get into a Tardis, go back and find the guy who did this type of design for _Wired_, and shoot him. It was a crappy unreadable design when _Wired_ did it, and I don't care how many people said 'ooh ahh how cool' it is still a crappy unreadable design now.

What is the point of having a book set in a typeface that is not designed for that purpose? So that it hurts to read the friggin' text?

Sorry, WG, you guys lost a sale with this one. Because I don't care how pretty the pictures are, or how cool you think it looks. I want to be able to read the book. So I'm not going there.

Phooey.

Jan


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Are you bummed because Project Runway is over?

Play the Project Runway matching game on iVillage.



> Instructions: Remember playing Memory as a child? Well you've grown up, and so has the game. Our version tests your memory skills as well as your Project Runway knowledge. In this Celebrity Concentration game, the object is to match the runway look to the designer who created it. Match all 10 pairs before time runs out.


Jan


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

The winner was in our office yesterday...


----------



## coolpenguin (Apr 26, 2004)

too cool! do u ever have any interaction with these awesome people? get to say hi? very very cool. what a neat job perk!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

coolpenguin said:


> too cool! do u ever have any interaction with these awesome people? get to say hi? very very cool. what a neat job perk!


Sometimes.

And it is VERY cool - I LOVE my job!!! :up:


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> The winner was in our office yesterday...


Ooooh, tell us more! What's she like in person?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Ruth said:


> Ooooh, tell us more! What's she like in person?


Pretty quiet - she seemed a little overwhelmed....


----------

